# Jar-Export unter Netbeans (vs. Eclipse)



## Guybrush Threepwood (21. Jan 2012)

Hi,
ich habe bislang unter Eclipse gearbeitet (bzw. vor 2005 mit JBuilder). Unter Eclipse lässt sich beim Jar-Export genau anwählen, welche Klassen in das Jar sollen, und diese Information lässt sich als .jardesc speichern. Ich habe mir spaßeshalber Netbeans 7.1 geladen, weil ich vielleicht ein bisschen mehr mit JavaFX machen möchte und die Unterstützung da bei Netbeans besser ist (v. a. auch was GUI-Designer angeht, die bald kommen werden). Insgesamt macht Netbeans auch einen sehr kohärenten, aufgeräumten Eindruck auf mich.

Meine Frage: Leider finde ich  bei Netbeans keine Möglichkeit, die zu exportierenden Klassen genau zu spezifizieren. Stattdessen packt Netbeans alles in das Jar und legt es im Ordner "dist" ab. Gibt es eine komfortable Möglichkeit, das ebenso zu handhaben wie in Eclipse?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2012)

Unter Project properties -> Build -> Packaging kannst du einstellen welche Dateien nicht mit ins JAR file gepackt werden sollen. Eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich da noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Paddelpirat (21. Jan 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Unter Project properties -> Build -> Packaging kannst du einstellen welche Dateien nicht mit ins JAR file gepackt werden sollen. Eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich da noch nicht gefunden.



Da steht allerdings das man nicht class-Dateien exportieren kann.

Intern arbeitet Netbeans allerdings mit Ant-Scripten soweit ich das in der Doku gelesen habe. Wenn man in dem "Projects"-Fenster "Files" auswählt kann man die build.xml und ein paar andere xml Dateien sehen. Da müsste man die gewünschten class Dateien auch excluden können.


----------

